# Breaking news! Use upto 88.64% *less* on your unlimited broadband plan!



## kalpik (Jun 28, 2010)

Brought to you by none other than the notorious Airtel Broadband! Details here: How does the FUP affect me?


----------



## nileshgr (Jun 28, 2010)

Mass petition in the court can solve this; it will remove the bloody FUP from all ISPs.
I really wish I had a rifle to kill the person who conceived this damn idea of FUP.


----------



## kalpik (Jun 28, 2010)

Join in on the discussion at #AirtelSucks on twitter


----------



## rhitwick (Jun 28, 2010)

mass petition won't work, they say FUP is already government approved.


----------



## ico (Jun 29, 2010)

We need to get the media involved into this. Otherwise it just won't work.


----------



## gagan007 (Jun 29, 2010)

I am not using Airtel broadband but this "FUP" condition while providing services is just absurd. It is agreeable that mass petitions may not work to revert it but we can atleast spread awareness that this is not in favor of the customer.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jul 3, 2010)

@rhitwick

FUP is NOT government approved. Read this:

TRAI: Filed for RTI application regarding Broadband | Broadband Blog

And he hasn't posted if he had received a reply to the petition.

Last time I read, TRAI is keeping silent on this issue, without providing a proper response. 

Oh, wait. In India, keeping silent DOES mean it approved FUP.

Never mind


----------

